# What liquid do you use in your shakes?



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2002)

I was out of milk this morning, so I used water in my protein shake instead.  I usually use 1/2 cup of water, and 1/2 cup of milk.  Today I used all water.  I could not tell the difference with the shake flavor, but it was a little more runny than usual.

Just wondering what you mix with your powder.


----------



## kuso (Jul 8, 2002)

water.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2002)

Water & Heavy Cream


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Water & Heavy Cream



I guess I should have put an "Other" option.


----------



## kuso (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah you shoulda.....I also mix in a spoon of udo`s.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2002)

Well I was just talkin' about the main liquid ingredient you use.  I add berries and creatine and dextrose, but for the sake of this poll, I don't care about that stuff.


----------



## kuso (Jul 8, 2002)

Ahh stop ya bitch`n    Go on, admit it....you fuked up :yep:


----------



## Fade (Jul 8, 2002)

Milk milk milk


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2002)

yyyyup.  I botched.  

It's frickin Monday morning.  Cut me some slack, homey.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

You should have a cream option


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You should have a cream option



Well MODERATORS of this forum can edit the poll..........


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

It says I do not have access, what's up w/ that?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

Flax should be added as well


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2002)

Who uses flax as their liquid "base"?  That's a shitload of flax!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

Well duh...I thought this was in nutrition  I thought Prince had taken my mod status away  I can't edit this, I'm not mod here...you'll have to w8 till DP comes back 

And I use flax


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

And you use a tbsp of flax or 3 tbsp of cream and mix it w/ water, lol


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2002)

Well then that would make your answer to this poll either "water" or "combo".  

Maybe Prince took your Supplements mod status away.  Step one in your path to IM banishment.....


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Well then that would make your answer to this poll either "water" or "combo".
> 
> Maybe Prince took your Supplements mod status away.  Step one in your path to IM banishment.....



That what i thought  but I was never mod of supps


----------



## LAM (Jul 8, 2002)

always water...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2002)

Water, and cream, Udo's, or hempseed oil.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2002)

I used to  use milk when I cared about taste, I use water now, sometimes I add whipping cream.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 8, 2002)

water & flax.


----------



## seyone (Jul 8, 2002)

water and milk, I just can't drink it down with just water.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2002)

Some products taste better than others, I figure its 2-3 cups of garbage so it will be over with soon


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 8, 2002)

pre workout I mix it with just water/and after workout I mix it with milk and add a banana.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2002)

I used to like a bannana/milk with mine for energy pre-workout though.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 8, 2002)

I use 8 oz FF milk. Is that bad?????


----------



## kuso (Jul 8, 2002)

FF milk still has sugar in it.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> FF milk still has sugar in it.




Added to it? or milk has sugar? or am I just fuqing lost?<------probably lost as usual.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 8, 2002)

Milk has sugar, usualy about 12g per serving


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> FF milk still has sugar in it.



DAMN! I need help figuring this menu thing out!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2002)

Thats why "dairy is evil".


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jul 8, 2002)

Depends whether I am bulking or cutting.  Most of the time water, but when bulking I drink about a gallon of milk/day.  Not much difference in taste, just texture abd a little sweeter.  Flax is usually added too.  Most powders do not have EFA added to them because it would go rancid on the shelves.   Be careful with hempseed if you are at risk if being dope tested.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Jul 9, 2002)

Jack Daniels.      (just kidding)  
I use Cream or Red Cap Milk when building mass, and when cutting, either skim milk or H2O or mixed.


----------



## mad_mike (Jul 9, 2002)

I use 1% milk all the time jus to get the little bit of extra protein.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 9, 2002)

I use skim milk all the time That is one of the only reasons i can down some shakes.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

water here.


----------



## Destram (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I use skim milk all the time That is one of the only reasons i can down some shakes.



Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2002)

You guys should try the milk/egg protein I have, no flavoring, no milk! Soy still tastes worse though, flavoring or not!


----------



## Clint Calaway (Jul 12, 2002)

Always Milk.  With water, it tastes like  flavored chalk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAM (Jul 12, 2002)

Some info for you milk drinkers:

When milk is pasteurized all the valuable enzymes are destroyed (lactase for the assimilation of lactose; galactase for the assimilation of galactose; phosphatase for the assimilation of calcium). Literally dozens of other precious enzymes are destroyed in the pasteurization process. Without them, milk is very difficult to digest.  This excess milk protein therefore putrefies in the human digestive tract, clogging the intestines with sticky sludge, some of which seeps back into the bloodstream.  The human pancreas is not always able to produce these enzymes; over-stress of the pancreas can lead to diabetes and other diseases.

The butterfat of commercial milk is homogenized, subjecting it to rancidity. Even worse, butterfat may be removed altogether. Skim milk is sold as a health food, but the truth is that butter-fat is in milk for a reason. Without it the body cannot absorb and utilize the vitamins and minerals in the water fraction of the milk. Along with valuable trace minerals and short chain fatty acids, butterfat is America's best source of preformed vitamin A. Synthetic vitamin D, known to be toxic to the liver, is added to replace the natural vitamin D complex in butterfat. Butterfat also contains re-arranged acids which have strong anti-carcinogenic properties.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2002)

Gee whiz, milk sounds like sh!t water now.


----------



## Destram (Jul 12, 2002)

LAM do you have any links to this information being published?


----------



## LAM (Jul 12, 2002)

do a Internet search on "natural enzyme in cow's milk" there are hundreds of articles on this topic..

some studies even showed that when baby cows where feed pasteurized milk from their own mothers that death has occured in several months...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2002)

Heres a nasty one:
http://www.all-creatures.org/health/milk.html

and another

http://www.vnn.org/editorials/ET9907/ET31-4409.html


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> some studies even showed that when baby cows where feed pasteurized milk from their own mothers that death has occured in several months...



huh????  How do they pasteurize it in the COW?????


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2002)

No dude, milk the cow, pasteurize it, and give it to the "baby cow" aka calf. In other words, out of a jug just about, other than it was from thier own mother, I found this on one of the sites linked from my Google search.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 12, 2002)

Why is it that with milk the protien powder mixes easier. When I mix mine with water it is always cumpy.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

Just tried a combination you might like.  I mixed 12 oz. Crystal Light "Tangerine-Strawberry" with a vanilla whey protein.  OUTSTANDING!!!!  Tastes just like a cream cicle from the ice cream truck.   

P.S. to LAM:  So where do you get UN-Pasturized milk???   I've been away from milk for a while since I'm TRYING to cut but when I go back to bulking I LOVE milk.  Any ideas?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2002)

> a whole industry had sprung up to pasteurize milk and no authority wanted to put people out of work, so the processing of milk became a law.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 16, 2002)

Depending on the flavor of protein:

Strawberry prot=8oz soy milk (low sugar) and 8oz water
Vanilla prot=whatever crystal light is made in the fridge (SF tang also is yummy!)


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2002)

I use 12 oz. h20, ice cubes and a small amount of OJ to  loosen the thickness in Nitro Tech.  With Micellean, just water.  Add Flax to both of them!


----------



## LAM (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know where you would get it.  It would seem that acquiring it would be very difficult as the seller would be liable if the consumer got ill due to the strict laws regarding processing.

fortunately I can't stand the stuff, I think it tastes horrible.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_soy milk (low sugar)



I've never tried soy milk, does it taste about the same as the regular stuff?  How are the nutrient breakdowns compared to regular milk?  Henderson eh?  You and LAM ought to hook up and start getting ready for my grand enterance.  11 more months and ALBOB's moving to town!!!   (I'll be in the far Northwest so you won't have to worry about my parties keeping you up at night.  )


----------



## LAM (Jul 17, 2002)

ALBOB...you are moving out in the boonies ???


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, we found a development that's all single story homes, 1/3 acre lots or bigger, all with RV access.  It's in the Centennial area, basically 95 a few miles north of Ann Rd.  Looks like that's the fastest growing part of town right now so I know property values are gonna go throught the roof and we've always liked that area anyway.  Now I just need to find that damn rich uncle I know is out there somewhere.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 17, 2002)

We got two beer votes!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

Wouldn't that be in a PRE work out shake.  You know, extra carbs for energy.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi Albob  the soy milk does not taste like regular milk. I had my mom try it and she said it almost tastes malted. I really like it though.  Here's a link with the nutritional info..I'm too lazy to type it all out..lol

http://www.whitewave.com/index.php?id=34

LAM and I should plan a homecoming eh? Where do you want to go? OG or Cheetah's? Or you both could take ME to see the Thunder Down Under  

The area you are looking at is very nice but like you said getting very developed! I'm up on Stephanie and Horizon Ridge! Same deal up here! Growing like mad and they just keep moving further up the mountain!

We'll have to plan a gym time or a buffet visit..lol


----------



## LAM (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll meet you at the buffet !


----------



## snipes287 (Jul 17, 2002)

I keep hearing ezeryone talking about flax.  What is it?  and no soy milk dons't taste anything like milk.  its really grose but really healthy which is why I drink it.  buy any who, just wandering what flax is


----------



## Mudge (Jul 17, 2002)

Oil obtained from seeds, "flax seed oil".


----------



## snipes287 (Jul 17, 2002)

what does it do?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Just gathering info from different sites
> 
> *Borage Oil*
> ...


----------



## snipes287 (Jul 17, 2002)

ahh thanks katamaster


----------



## Action-Jackson (May 25, 2006)

Milk.


----------



## Flakko (May 29, 2006)

I'm gonna try with beer instead, maybe I can make a good gainer!


----------



## Addiction (May 30, 2006)

Milk = Bulking
Water = Cutting


----------



## romaxe (Jun 3, 2006)

you gotta love your milk shakes..
who does their shakes with beer by the way?


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 4, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> No dude, milk the cow, pasteurize it, and give it to the "baby cow" aka calf. In other words, out of a jug just about, other than it was from thier own mother, I found this on one of the sites linked from my Google search.



The reason this would kill the calf has NOTHING to do with enzymes. 

Breast milk is sterile. Once it's milked out of the cow, it is contaminated. Calves still have immature, underdeveloped immune systems which cannot protect them from pathogens which are (inevitably) introduced with the milk.

Plus breast milk also has antibodies which further protect the baby animals, these may very well be destroyed when the milk is pasteurized.

This is alarmist b/s. Except for one point:

There are fat soluble vitamins in milk which are poorly absorbed when all of the fat is removed. This is why it is better to a) choose low fat dairy products instead of non fat or b) eat fat from another source along with your dairy.

Dairy may not be best for all people or all diets, but it certainly won't kill you, and it has quite a few strong points.

That said, I mix my shake with water except for my PWO shake which has low fat milk (specifically not skim milk).

VanessaNicole


----------



## Never2Cut (Jun 6, 2006)

water pre and post wo.  Milk any other time.  I drink it whether bulking or cutting.  Only difference is skim while cutting 1% or 2 % while bulking.  I've done both only milk and only water for extended periods of time and no difference.  So i'm gonna use my milk, and it makes shakes taste much better!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2006)

OK, who is the dumbass that started this thread four years ago?

Oh wait....nevermind.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 7, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> OK, who is the dumbass that started this thread four years ago?
> 
> Oh wait....nevermind.



And is he still a dumbass?

Oh wait............nevermind.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2006)

Is that shit I smell or did ALBOB just walk in the room?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 7, 2006)

Gimme a kiss bigboy.


----------

